# Worst Product



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

Since we have had a 'products used not where intended' and 'non detailing products for detailing'

What has been the worst product for you? Either because it didnt do what it said it would or you just cant get along with it.

For me it has to be time to dry by DoDo, i absoloutly love the smell, but i really cant get on with it, i think it must just be the way im using it, possibly getting a bit squirt happy lol


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

You are using too much probably, and it needs to be properly buffed off, no just wiped as it is a quick detailer.

Hardly makes it the worst product but appreciate you can't get on with it  Maybe try a different application technique first though. It's like riding a horse backwards and complaining when you come last at the Grand National


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

these threads never end well


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

Mine is the Gumipfledge stuff for seals/rubbers. Just doesnt seem to make a difference to them. AG Vinyl and rubber care, or bumper care seems to work much better.

Maybe I have a bad batch, but I bought 3 of them, all 3 are poor.


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

DOWIE said:


> Mine is the Gumipfledge stuff for seals/rubbers. Just doesnt seem to make a difference to them. AG Vinyl and rubber care, or bumper care seems to work much better.
> 
> Maybe I have a bad batch, but I bought 3 of them, all 3 are poor.


Oh dear just bought some.......


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

a £4 interior brush from motosave first time i used it melted.saying that i put some tardis on


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry 

Most people on here rate it, so maybe Im doing something wrong, but surely its a case of shake bottle, apply to rubber/seal, leave to dry or wipe off?

To reveal...........a seal looking the same as it did before!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

black wow for me...doesnt last anywhere near what others claim and i get run off however well i buff it up

would be a fair product if it was priced the same as others

edit .. and the orig megs #21 seperated and went off before i had a chance to use it lol


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Morrison's own brand polish... it just doesn't buff or wash off!

Great for a replacement to your sharpey permanant marker though!


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> black wow for me...doesnt last anywhere near what others claim and i get run off however well i buff it up
> 
> would be a fair product if it was priced the same as others


+1 - It's ok, but just didnt live up to the hype. I get the same results with AG bumper care.


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

Halfords wheel brush. It lasted about two wheels before the handle snapped off


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

***** Clear. Overhyped, over priced, nowhere near as lubricating feeling as much much cheaper shampoos... Has to be the worst detailing purchase I have ever made.

Re: Black Wow, I actually quite like this, I know its not cheap but using so very little of it (too much and it will streak, the pabel should be dry after application) I find that in terms of amount of cars / £, it works out similarly to a lot of other trim dressings. Has to be used in very small amounts though and bank on a good couple of hours at least dressing the trim, as it is best when worked in well


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

DOWIE said:


> Sorry
> 
> Most people on here rate it, so maybe Im doing something wrong, but surely its a case of shake bottle, apply to rubber/seal, leave to dry or wipe off?
> 
> To reveal...........a seal looking the same as it did before!


I don't know what you are doing wrong but on my car I just squeeze it a bit and run it over the seals. Brings them up like new and seems to lubricate them as well, don't know what you were expecting it to do? possibly too much I guess.


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

Was expecting it to make them look like new like the results you get, but my SEAT rubbers seem not to be playing ball


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> black wow for me...doesnt last anywhere near what others claim and i get run off however well i buff it up
> 
> would be a fair product if it was priced the same as others
> 
> edit .. and the orig megs #21 seperated and went off before i had a chance to use it lol


same here! its pant!!!!! cost way to much for what it is,just a ripoff!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That waterless Greased Lightning Shine from the TV. It promised mirror finishes, stunning clean car etc, obviously i didn't expect that much but i had to rewash the car twice after using it.

It left a streaky finish and I had to clean the windscreen with vinegar to remove the streaks!


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Megs wheels brush!! It started to break up after the 1st use. Was not impressed so just binned it!! Gunna get a EZ Detail brush next and see if thats any better??


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

AG tyre shine has been my worst, it barely lasted long enough to withstand being parked up overnight.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> That waterless Greased Lightning Shine from the TV. It promised mirror finishes, stunning clean car etc, obviously i didn't expect that much but i had to rewash the car twice after using it.
> 
> It left a streaky finish and I had to clean the windscreen with vinegar to remove the streaks!


You're not using it right then, mate as it's no where near as bad as t'internet hearsay would have everyone believe. And you shouldn't have used it on the windscreen anyway, it's got 'nuba wax in it.


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

Dubbed said:


> Megs wheels brush!! It started to break up after the 1st use. Was not impressed so just binned it!! Gunna get a EZ Detail brush next and see if thats any better??


same here buddy megs wheel brush is a no no 
broke taken out of packet


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> You're not using it right then, mate as it's no where near as bad as t'internet hearsay would have everyone believe. And you shouldn't have used it on the windscreen anyway, it's got 'nuba wax in it.


I just realised i shouldn't have used it on the windscreen, but it said it was all in one cleaning product, so how am i meant to clean the windscreen?

it does say you only need 2 MFs and the bottle of the stuff..



[it does have some protection in it however, the beading in my avatar is what came off it :thumb:]


----------



## Rodders28 (May 9, 2009)

turtle wax liquid clay


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Megs Water Magnet. 'The towel that pushes water around on your paint!'

I've found that AG Tyre Dressing works wonders on my tyres, it doesn't give them that OTT shine some others can give you and it lasts a while on mine since any water that hits them either beads or sheets off.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

The Gummipflege always works well for me, leaving door rubber nice and supple and in winter means the door doesn't freeze shut.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> The Gummipflege always works well for me, leaving door rubber nice and supple and in winter means the door doesn't freeze shut.


+1. i had a real problem with dry window seals grabbing the window and stopping it doing "one shot" operation. gummi sorted it right out.

worst product i've used is the zmol wheel brush. they self destruct after 2 mins. swissvax wheel brushes kick them into the middle of next week.

what works for one doesnt work for the other though. some people love a product, some hate it.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Re the halfords wheel brush!!


And me, tried 2 one did 2 wheels the replacement not even one. That said the megs one is too big to do even do the 17" sport alloys on my car as it hits the disks and wont fit through the spokes. Its great on minis though. Best brush £2 from somerfield. Everything else i got after joining here is miles better than my old halfords gear


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

Meguiars Bug and Tar remover. Never seemed to do anything.


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

DOWIE said:


> Mine is the Gumipfledge stuff for seals/rubbers. Just doesnt seem to make a difference to them. AG Vinyl and rubber care, or bumper care seems to work much better.
> 
> Maybe I have a bad batch, but I bought 3 of them, all 3 are poor.


Brought all mine back to new . use about every couple of months or so


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

because gummifledge is a cleaner and protector, it doesn't excel. 

Worst products for me is Forever Black tyre shine and also the trim dye
the dye leaves lines and cracks up after a short time and the tyre shine doesn't do much better. I think it's alcohol based cause it flashes off like a solvent and your left with a flat black finish like brushing on matt black paint on the tyres


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

DOWIE said:


> Mine is the Gumipfledge stuff for seals/rubbers. Just doesnt seem to make a difference to them. AG Vinyl and rubber care, or bumper care seems to work much better.
> 
> Maybe I have a bad batch, but I bought 3 of them, all 3 are poor.


cheers for this post i was just about to order some!

I see some people really like it but am thinking of the AG vinyl dressing stuff instead now. Has anyone had a bad experience with it?


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

AG works pretty well for me on seals/shuts - no complaints here

Worst prduct for me is BH autowash - feels like there is no shampoo in the bucket!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Dubbed said:


> Megs wheels brush!! It started to break up after the 1st use. Was not impressed so just binned it!! Gunna get a EZ Detail brush next and see if thats any better??


same for me too. bloody hate them, but ive had to use it recently cos my EZ brush finally gave up.


----------



## Mark Collins (Jun 10, 2009)

Halfords bug and tar remover, useless stuff


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Megs Body Solvent. It just doesn't work. :lol:


----------

